
SpaceX's fifth static fire test of its SN4 Starship prototype ends in explosion - thereyougo
https://twitter.com/SciGuySpace/status/1266442563852132358
======
nknealk
For those that want a great history of the company, I recommend the most
recent acquired episode. It might give a new perspective on the economics
behind these kinds of tests.

[https://www.acquired.fm/episodes/spacex](https://www.acquired.fm/episodes/spacex)

------
thePunisher
I hope they learn something from it, because they seem to be blowing things up
at a prodigious rate.

I wonder how many more explosions we'll have to witness before Starship flies.

~~~
rurban
Still the very same tank welding issues I assume.

~~~
thePunisher
If this is really the case, SpaceX should take a step back and fix its quality
control problems.

I mean, the aerospace industry has been using X-ray inspection for decades to
check weld quality. Why isn't SpaceX doing this?

